

Google's iPhone Tracking bypassed Apple Browser Settings for Guarding Privacy - desigooner
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970204880404577225380456599176.html

======
acqq
The researcher who discovered that is

<http://cyberlaw.stanford.edu/about/people/jonathan-mayer>

and

<https://www.stanford.edu/~jmayer/>

but I can't find anything he wrote related to the issue of this particular
news item. Anybody knows?

~~~
bazzargh
He says he's still working on his writeup
[https://twitter.com/#!/jonathanmayer/status/1703680046458552...](https://twitter.com/#!/jonathanmayer/status/170368004645855233)

He also links to the EFF coverage:
[https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2012/02/time-make-amends-
googl...](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2012/02/time-make-amends-google-
circumvents-privacy-settings-safari-users)

------
JeremyBanks
I hit a paywall before this article gave me any idea what actually happened.
Fortunately, WSJ also made a blog post about the subject:
[http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2012/02/16/how-google-tracked-
sa...](http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2012/02/16/how-google-tracked-safari-
users/)

~~~
stanleydrew
If you get to the end of the post, it notes that two Google engineers were
actually responsible for patching the loophole in webkit that allows storing
third-party cookies after a form submission:

<http://trac.webkit.org/changeset/92142>

~~~
doe88
But if you try to read the previous 99% of the blog post you'll see how some
shady advertising companies perpetually try to game the system without any
user consent.

